# Adaptador de impedancias para autostereo



## shadowpucci (Ago 30, 2008)

Resulta que tengo un stereo con salida a parlantes....
resulta, a su vez que arme una potencia con el TDA 1562Q, sinceramente un caño

pero, he aqui mi problema, no puedo conectarlo (bah mas bien no me animo) al stereo porque el mismo no tiene salida de alta impedancia... solo tiene salida a parlantes

que me recomiendan? yo creo que hay algun circuito adaptador de impedancias paara ponerle a mi stereo y salir andando.... 


Espero alguna ayudita


saludos

Matias L.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 24, 2008)

Un divisor resistivo de tension te sirve


----------

